# Where is Tabuse?



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Just wondering...where is he now? I don't see him on the list. I am Chinese and I want to see him play. They say he is fast. Is he like Nash-type of player except being less stable? 

Jimmy


----------



## atowndawill (Nov 16, 2004)

tabuse is on the injured list and they don't know when he'll be back. maybe soon. but he is one of the fastest guys with the ball and is a lot like nash.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>atowndawill</b>!
> tabuse is on the injured list and they don't know when he'll be back. maybe soon. but he is one of the fastest guys with the ball and is a lot like nash.


Oh, that's cool. I want to see him play! He may be a great choice for Nash's backup guard. 

Jimmy


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Is tabuse japanese or chinese?!

I think this guy can make it in the league because he is quick with the ball. I dont see him making it here in PHX just for teh fact that they already have 2 great and good pgs.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I could've swore I saw a captioned pic of tabuse saying he was the first japanese player ever.. ?


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Tabuse is definitely Japanese. 

Chinese last name would be like Wong, Chen, Leung, and Yao! If I remember correctly, Yao is actually the Last Name and not the First name. Chinese last name actually comes first. 

Anyway, I just want to see how he plays...

Jimmy


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Yuta might get some minutes if Leandro continues to struggle with his point guard play. I expect Leandro to be pretty good someday, but he inconsistent with great games followed by bad ones.


----------



## #23 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hes' activated now. So now you can watch him.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

tabuse is the first japanese born player in the NBA
not the first player of japanese descent


http://www.basketballreference.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=MisakWa01


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

not on the team anymore.

http://www.nba.com/suns/news/tabuse_041218.html


----------

